

HP posts Pre 3 WebOS update - j_col
http://www.reghardware.com/2011/12/21/hp_posts_webos_firmware_update_for_pre_3_smartphone/

======
j_col
Their sub-title caught my eye:

"Last patch before open sourcerers set to work?"

